# Mad micas sizes?



## Halibaal (Jul 28, 2019)

I think this is the best place to ask, but if anyone has a fairly broad range of Madmicas could they do me a favor?

I am having a hard time visualizing their products for the purpose of knowing just how much it is i need to buy. Would folks be willing to line up their various sizes of mad mica tubs/containers next to something common like a soda can and take a picture? I think that wold be valuable shopping reference.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 28, 2019)

Halibaal said:


> I am having a hard time visualizing their products for the purpose of knowing just how much it is i need to buy. Would folks be willing to line up their various sizes of mad mica tubs/containers next to something common like a soda can and take a picture? I think that wold be valuable shopping reference.


Here you go. I'm not sure how helpful this is though because the jars aren't completely filled, and they are sold by weight. Some micas are fluffier than others for the same weight. If you are a hobby soaper I wouldn't get more than an ounce except maybe white or black if you use them a lot. I usually order the samples to see how I like the color and how much I use it. The two jars in the middle are both 1 ounce. I think the taller jar is the one they are using now.


----------



## Halibaal (Jul 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Here you go. I'm not sure how helpful this is though because the jars aren't completely filled, and they are sold by weight. Some micas are fluffier than others for the same weight. If you are a hobby soaper I wouldn't get more than an ounce except maybe white or black if you use them a lot. I usually order the samples to see how I like the color and how much I use it. The two jars in the middle are both 1 ounce. I think the taller jar is the one they are using now.
> View attachment 40614
> View attachment 40615


Ooh thank you! That smallest jar the .25 ounce? I think the 25 is best for my usage but the price difference for bumping up to an ounce is such a deal...Im also wandering if they are still using the little coin shaped clamshell containers for their samples?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2019)

To be honest, ever since they quit carrying FOs I don't order from them very often anymore. I will place an order when I run out of Twilight or Snake Island Green, which are two colors I really like that I haven't been able to find elsewhere. It looks like their smallest samples are now in a bag (which I've never had). I'm guessing the .25 ounce jar is the size of the smallest in the picture.


----------



## Halibaal (Jul 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> To be honest, ever since they quit carrying FOs I don't order from them very often anymore. I will place an order when I run out of Twilight or Snake Island Green, which are two colors I really like that I haven't been able to find elsewhere. It looks like their smallest samples are now in a bag (which I've never had). I'm guessing the .25 ounce jar is the size of the smallest in the picture.


Have you found another source for Mica that you prefer?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2019)

Halibaal said:


> Have you found another source for Mica that you prefer?


I get most of my micas from Nurture Soap, and is my favorite supplier. Many of them are the same as Mad Micas, with a different name. The quality and customer service are great. https://nurturesoap.com/

Micas and More is also highly recommended by a lot of people here. Until this month it has always been a group buy Facebook group with shipping once a month, so I haven't ordered from there much. I've been happy with what I have bought there. Now that it's open for ordering at any time, I will probably be more inclined to order more often. http://micasandmore.com/


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Here you go. I'm not sure how helpful this is though because the jars aren't completely filled, and they are sold by weight. Some micas are fluffier than others for the same weight. If you are a hobby soaper I wouldn't get more than an ounce except maybe white or black if you use them a lot. I usually order the samples to see how I like the color and how much I use it. The two jars in the middle are both 1 ounce. I think the taller jar is the one they are using now.
> View attachment 40614
> View attachment 40615


A can of soda, or a can of artichoke hearts if that’s what you happen to have handy


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 29, 2019)

I've never used Mad Micas.  I generally get my micas from Nurture Soap or Micas and More. I generally purchase 1-2 ounces at a time.  My more used micas I purchase 4 ounces.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> A can of soda, or a can of artichoke hearts if that’s what you happen to have handy


Right? I don't drink soda!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 29, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> A can of soda, or a can of artichoke hearts if that’s what you happen to have handy


 I missed that! Thanks for pointing that out!

I rarely use micas, but when I do, I like *https://tkbtrading.com/*


----------

